# Minimum requirements for games like FIFA 12, FIFA 13, PES 12,13?



## kunalkhilnani09 (Oct 17, 2012)

I downloaded Fifa 12, it works, but it lags to the extent that its unplayable. 
I have Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GHz, 1 GB DDR2 RAM but the problem, I'm guessing is the motherboard. I have a mercury chipset, Intel 82945G Express Chipset Family. For other specs, http://speccy.piriform.com/results/CO22L31TvU32dQNbUmY1OYj

I'm pretty sure FIFA 13, and the new releases of other games won't work. I'm willing to spend INR 2000 (approx 40 USD) to buy a graphics card or whatever. But I need to know for sure that the games will work after I spend the amount. So, suggestions please? Which graphics card to buy? Will the games work aftr I buy it?


----------



## wcogent (Oct 11, 2010)

eh? 
the correct way to find the requirement for a game is to go the the game maker's page, under support, under system requirements.
or google
Fifa 13 System Requirements and Fifa 2013 requirements for PC Games


----------



## kunalkhilnani09 (Oct 17, 2012)

Did you read the whole question? I'm not just talking about one game, I'm talking about all the recent, and future games in general, and where my specs stand to play these games, and will buying a graphics card solve my probs. If yes, which card to buy? 
Thats what I meant.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Will a discrete graphics card help? Most definitely. Will a $40 card allow you to play current games lag-free? Probably not. Especially since the rest of your system barely meets minimum spec for FIFA 12, and does not meet minimum for most new titles.

PS: You should also look into doubling up on your system memory.


----------



## kunalkhilnani09 (Oct 17, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Will a discrete graphics card help? Most definitely. Will a $40 card allow you to play current games lag-free? Probably not. Especially since the rest of your system barely meets minimum spec for FIFA 12, and does not meet minimum for most new titles.
> 
> PS: You should also look into doubling up on your system memory.


Thanks! So which card would you recommend? 
And do you think I need to up the RAM as well? If I do buy a card, then the motherboard being inferior doesn't really matter, right?


----------

